# ED64plus firmware update issues



## Chrome85 (Mar 5, 2020)

so i got an ed64plus and it came loaded ready to go however i have been trying to update the firmware as i am running a pal console however when i try to update the files on the sd card i can get it into the menu but every time i try to run a rom it sticks on a black screen.its leaving me a little perplexed


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 5, 2020)

"The team responsible for the ED64plus may adapt OS v1.29 to their device in the future, but I wouldn't count on it. Also, I would be careful using any future updates right from Krikzz weksite as there have been talks of ED64plus detection, and precautions, in future OS updates."


----------

